# Honey Run Apiaries



## heus (Apr 16, 2012)

My box arrived. Even with shipping and Ohio sales tax it was even cheaper than Mann Lake with free shipping (over $100). Ordered Sunday night, sent out Monday, arrived Tues.


----------



## Mustang (Jan 10, 2011)

there queens are great to


----------



## heus (Apr 16, 2012)

Getting another order today that was ordered Saturday. Great service!


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Have emailed them twice on two different occasions (May 19th, 2010 and June 6th 2012) about NWC queens and have never received a reply. Strike 2! Strike 3 they are out for good. Most of the time I quit at strike one but being a local Ohio company I'm giving them a chance. I won't spend a dollar with them until they reply to an e-mail answering my questions. There are other people selling NWC breeder queens. Sue Cobey replyed back to me within 24 hours!!!


----------



## mrnewberry (Feb 13, 2012)

I emailed them a while back and didn't get a response, but when I called they answered. So, you might want to abandon the email route and try the phone.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I have ordered queens from them in the past. He has always delivered what he said he would and when he said he would. You have to remember it is queen rearing time for them. I'm sure they are very busy this time of year.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

I have always been happy with his service. Email sometimes was slow, but that probably depended on the number of emails before me. He is the Vice President of the North West Ohio Beekeepers Association of which I am a member. I would give him a call if email is not working. One never knows if an email being sent is getting caught up in a spam folder.


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm sorry if anyone hasn't received a reply to emails. I do my best to reply to every one I receive within a couple days (even those just asking for advise or information), but I do know there have been some that haven't received a reply (because they called) either because we didn't get their email or they didn't get our reply. We had been hit by spammers that got our email blacklisted which might account for some of it. I do have someone answering the phones now 8-4 on week days which has helped significantly. The day job just didn't let me answer all the calls, and it was often a choice between returning messages or working the bees so orders could be filled. Just the normal growing pains, but we are adapting and appreciate any customer feedback. You can't fix what you don't know is wrong.

Thanks,
-Tim


----------



## heus (Apr 16, 2012)

I am still very happy with how fast you send out your woodenware.


----------



## Blessed Farms (Jun 12, 2012)

Ordered a couple of NWC queens and arrived the next day. Both were healthy and active. I did place my order via phone and the lady that answered was very easy to deal with. I will not hesitate to order from them again. Very easy transaction.


----------

